# Great American economy



## ironman (Jul 17, 2017)

I am not a young man more middle age. When I started out in the working world jobs pay from 8 to ten dollars for inexperienced person. That was over 25 years ago now starting wages about the same.i have a skill and trade so when I'm working I usually get fair wages . At a 1990 standard . this is why people can't get ahead in today's world . I do work now for part-time few months and from then I just bum around the country . Helping anyone I can .


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah, my dad was telling me when he got out of college he could afford a car, rent a 3 bedroom house and still have enough money to go out a little working a job earning just a bit more then minimum wage. Times have changed for sure. The big killer is rent..I'm visiting Toronto right (and can't wait to get the hell out) and I was talking to someone who says just renting a room costs nearly 60 of what he earns as a chef working in some high end restaurant. That's fucking robbery.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm going to be taking more welding classes and i'm hoping I can do the same with just working part of the year and travelling the rest. Hoping it all pays off but going to be stuck here dealing with legal crap for awhile anyways so might as well do something productive


----------



## ironman (Jul 18, 2017)

kokomojoe said:


> I'm going to be taking more welding classes and i'm hoping I can do the same with just working part of the year and travelling the rest. Hoping it all pays off but going to be stuck here dealing with legal crap for awhile anyways so might as well do something productive


Learn how to weld pipe and stainless . Big demand for tube welder in power plant outage 6 months year make hundred grand


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 18, 2017)

ironman said:


> Learn how to weld pipe and stainless . Big demand for tube welder in power plant outage 6 months year make hundred grand


I've heard pipe welding and TIG are where the money's at. Took a class a year or two ago with stick welding and was pretty good at that. What type of welding do they normally do when it comes to pipe welding?


----------



## ironman (Jul 18, 2017)

kokomojoe said:


> I've heard pipe welding and TIG are where the money's at. Took a class a year or two ago with stick welding and was pretty good at that. What type of welding do they normally do when it comes to pipe welding?


Tig and it in high demand pay 30 yo 40 dollars hour plus 700 a week perdium for living expenses cause it travel job


----------

